# New Chaos Marines Boxset?



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is a bit late. But I think thought it was coming back in September when they redid nomal marines.

Please remember that this is a rumor.

via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
Got a bit of a news item for you. I've seen a few pictures of a sprue with a number of finished models. The sprue and models in question are for a new chaos space marine infantry kit. They are supposedly intended to be a replacement for the standard chaos infantry kit but also have options for chaos chosen within the kit ala the space wolves packs' wolf guard. 

Design wise the models seemed to be a mix of ornate and non ornate armour pieces. There were a number of power weapons, combi weapons and what looked to be an autocannon in plastic. I was told that hopefully their release would not be far off and would be released with a few other chaos kits.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm sick of making my own combi weapons (and autocannons), so this would be most welcome!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Would be nice, but I don't see it happening as the CSM squad box was updated just a few years ago.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, it would be nice. The kit is decent, but an update wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

While I believe this to be quite plausible, I wouldn't expect a release in the near future


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Let it be!

Praise dear old Grandfather!!! :crazy:


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

If there is any kit that needs a remake, it's the Chaos Marines.

Here's to hoping no more stupid belt-fed bolters and giant horned helmets!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> If there is any kit that needs a remake, it's the Chaos Marines.
> 
> Here's to hoping no more stupid belt-fed bolters and giant horned helmets!


But the horns make them go faster?
... Gore harder?
... Look cooler?
Hm, never mind.

Hm. The thing that bugged me the most with the Chaos Space Marine infantry box was actually the poses on the legs (along with the detailing on the legs that where unfortunately placed in some circumstances). Not that the never marine kits are much better there... When I dream I dream about boxed sets with 10 pairs of legs that are all in different poses.

Well, sometimes when I dream I dream about that.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

xenobiotic said:


> Not that the never marine kits are much better there... When I dream I dream about boxed sets with 10 pairs of legs that are all in different poses.
> 
> Well, sometimes when I dream I dream about that.


I would ask but i probably dont wantto know the answer.

Personally i dont mind the belt fed Heavy Bolter or the honed heads. but its be nice to have a larger option of heads to choose from.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> But the horns make them go faster?
> ... Gore harder?
> ... Look cooler?
> Hm, never mind.
> ...


Agree with the legs, the mold lines down the side are real pain. Also, the lack of variety in CSM leg options. I only use about 4 of the CSM sprue heads too. I've been kitbashing my NL with Legion heads & loyalist pieces for a while now & they're turning out great.

I kinda hope this rumour isn't true, I've too many bugs to build for new CSM stuff to show up.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate topknots. There, Ive said it.

On a related note, I have a pile of CSM topknots for sale!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely would appreciate this, hope it's true.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

While I'm not going to get my hopes up, I could actually see this coming to fruition. It's not been unkown for GW to release new kits without a codex release, Stormatalon come to mind. I'd absolutely love this kit, especially if it has more realistic leg poses like the new tactical squad for the SM. Also the the fact it may contain parts to make chosen, hopefully very similar to those in the starter set so they can be used in the same unit without looking too out of place, and an autocannon, is very exciting. A few months ago I also heard rumors of new bezerkers in the pipeline, which would be really good, because they need one even more than the generic CSM, and that's saying something.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love this idea as well. I don't hate the horned helmets, but when I made my homemade plague marines, I stuck to the hornless helmets and snipped the horns off a few.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Plastic Plague Marines, Plastic Noise Marines, Plastic T-Sons.

Khorne Berzerkers without the merry dancer poses, or just tripped over something, or while looking for change on the ground.

Give me Chaos or give me death.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

**IF** the rumor is true, I wonder if it will tie in to a digital supplement release (Like the rumored Khorne 'dex).

Might as well sell a digital product along with the minis. It's all about those dollars.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> **IF** the rumor is true, I wonder if it will tie in to a digital supplement release (Like the rumored Khorne 'dex).
> 
> Might as well sell a digital product along with the minis. It's all about those dollars.


I would shove many dollars at that. Many, many dollars.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I wonder if it's coincidence that the Khorne codex rumor included a drop pod, and the Kharybdis rules just came out. The rules aren't identical, but similar in that the pod dropping can itself cause damage. That's where the similarities end, though. Probably is just a coincidence.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe to set the mood? I noticed info about both of those items came about at the same time. I ended up reading about the drop pods on the lexicanum site.

Perhaps they are mounting a more involved CSM release? That would be cool.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

More releases for any army would be fine with me. I still have my heart set on that codex being real. I'll take whatever we can get. Updated Orks and Space Wolves would be great!

Enough weapon options in this kit to properly arm a squad of Chosen would be badass. Especially if the armor is on par with the Dark Vengeance Chosen. Even if it's half that detailed. I dig the horns and the topknots, but I like the direction they were going with the more recent releases.

Hmm, the upcoming Dark Vengeance themed event is coming up, though. That could lend a little credence to this rumor.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's more fuel for this flaming shitstorm, Bobandy: http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/chaos-marine-box-sets-p3.html

Also, here's the most recent link I remember reading about the Khorne rumors: http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/11/nurgle-codex-supplement-cover-seen.html#more

Here is a comparison of a few possible similarities between these rumors, with quotes from the Khorne article and one from the Chosen article:



> Khorne supplement DIGITAL in JANUARY
> - Well, January is more than half over, but you never know...
> 
> _Can take CSM-pods for 45 points. Other CSM units don´t get this option. (like SM pods, except that they do damage instead of scattering when landing on top of enemy units) Str. 4 AP- Blast 5” move remaining models out of the way._
> ...


The rumors had different authors, or rather one was anonymous, so who knows? The rumors aren't identical, but there are connections to both new rumors and new releases, which keeps the frustrating glimmer of hope alive. No better way to spend the last night of vacation than forming conspiracies about toys.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A new box set would be nice. If it is a chosen box set it would be even better. The chosen in the dark vengeance box are nice, but they don't suit all the legions.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I can see a new kit for chaos tactical as it really needs one, but its very unlikely it will be a combi kit with chosen, that would be far too much to put in one box, it would be like putting sternguard in with the loyalist tactical squad.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> One of the new kits would be a plastic havoc boxset. With lots of bits to add to the models.
> 
> On the release date it's implied that the kits would be released in the 4th week of the month in the new weekly white dwarf.


http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/chaos-space-marine-box-set-releases-pt2.html

plus this



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> gw have identified a number of issues with the chaos line with the main 3 being 1. The dated look of a number of models. 2. The hybrid nature of many kits 3. The lack of a generic non God marked lord outside of dark vengeance
> 
> There is to be a plastic clampack lord released in suitably ornate armour. The lord is mono posed and comprised of 5 pieces. This model has supposedly been designed as to be easy to kit bash/convert to allow chaos players to use the new updated power armour bits on.
> ...


http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/chaos-marine-box-sets-p3.html


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yet another update:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/chaos-marine-box-sets-pt-4-icons-and.html


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Any chance of a cop/paste for the workblocked from nafka?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking to be pretty nice if these are true.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Please, please, please, please......


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Any chance of a cop/paste for the workblocked from nafka?



There you go chaps 

via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
Time for another info packed message.

The icons are similar in design to the current plastic ones with one icon of each type being included. God specific pieces include a number of shoulder pads bearing a gods Mark and around 4 heads for each God. There is one unhelmeted head for each God excluding tzeentch which I think is meant to be due to the rubric fluff. It looks like you can add the finecast (noise marines and thousand sons) upgrade sprues to each unit to get a roughly full squad of marked marines.

The cultist and hellbrute models have been completed to my limited knowledge however I can't confirm seeing them. Release wise I have been told they are due but not so soon, they are meant to have been held off for another wave release alongside 2 more kits as yet un announced to me. An astute reader can most likely guess what these will be with finecast going the way of the dodo.

Chosen are in the 24 pounds Mark with havoc being similar in price. The lord is alas around the same price as the space marine captain/ librarian.


Oh unit sizes are as follows

Chosen/ chaos space Marines. 10 model box set

Havoc 5 model box set


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Seems like theres a lot of details for this to be hooie.

Salt salt salt salt


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm getting really excited here. Could always be bullshit, but we're getting new info all the time.

Here's some more information:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/new-40k-supplement-coming-long-war.html

And for you people at work:



> As information of new Chaos Marines has unfolded, word has come up that a new supplement will come alongside them. We dont have a name for it, but it has something to do with the Long War or Crusade, and will contain new rules for models with the Veteran of the Long War special rules.
> 
> 
> This information comes from the same source giving us some insight into the new sprues for the two box sets we will be seeing; Chaos Space Marines/ Chosen and Havocs. Both of these box sets have some more details here as well.
> ...


Better kits is an obvious bonus. 'Nuff said.

I'm far more excited about the supplement, though. I'd love to read about what the legions have been up to since the Heresy -- the ones we don't have much information on, in particular. There's enough fluff on Abaddon and the Black Crusades, as far as I'm concerned.

Best of all, potentially, are the special upgrades you can give with Veterans of the Long War. There shouldn't (probably won't) be anything overpowered here, but I always feel like more options are always a good thing. *Also, this can potentially tie into the rumors of god-themed supplements. If you recall from a previous rumor, we had "Champions of Khorne" who are essentially Berzerkers with Butcher's Nails that confer a few extra stats/rules. Perhaps there is a grain of truth beneath the "wishlisting" everyone saw the rumor as. Perhaps Berzerkers with Veterans of the Long War can then take the Butcher's Nails. I still hope that each god gets their own supplement, because CSM are already too expensive in points, adding 10+ points to each squad just for Vets, and then another 20-40 (or whatever) for the Butcher's Nails would suck ass.*


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That sounds very, very cool. My imagination is running wild now, especially as I just reorganized my CSM army into a new army case. Thanks for keeping us well informed!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> That sounds very, very cool. My imagination is running wild now, especially as I just reorganized my CSM army into a new army case. Thanks for keeping us well informed!



I can copy and paste with the best of 'em. Even won a few tourneys, back in the day, but I don't like to brag...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I can copy and paste with the best of 'em. Even won a few tourneys, back in the day, but I don't like to brag...


You copy and paste the most premium of informations. Alas I wouldn't know any of this without such posts.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, I have some more for you:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-long-war-supplement-veteran-skill.html



> Now we have even more details on a new rumored supplement for Chaos Space Marines with the Veterans of the Long War rule. This includes a list of confirmed skills upgrades and how these are paid for in point cost to the unit.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors. Also that we don't know the name of the supplement yet.
> ...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure if I buy this, from the source:



> Sadly the reason the skills are costed is due to gw's reluctance to admit they cocked up in rules development of the chaos dex


So they make up for cocking up the rules by cocking them up even further? Cock cock cock cock cock.



> All prices are for the whole unit. Hq's skills are 5pts each





> Infiltration is 20pts a unit





> Max unit upgrade cost is 20 points,





> 1.Skills are permament.
> 2. The supplement can be used with ANY chaos supplement not just the BL supplement. Future supplements may have restrictions on what skills may be taken however





> FNP is not purchasable I'm afraid





> Basically each skill has a list of units underneath it . Any unit on the list may take the skill. Certain units are not on the list due to whatever reason. The example I was given was havoc can't take the fleet skill.
> 
> All skills cost the same no matter what unit takes them





> To answer your original question the legions are mentioned in fluff only. The supplement is really just Comdex chaos space marines +1





> Stubborn was around 10 points as far as I can remember





> There is yet hope. Future digital products WILL include free stuff for units of a comparable quality to chapter tactics.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmmm, maybe this is another book coming out along with specific chaos god supplements? There was still that Khorne supplement rumor floating around. Kind of confusing.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I don't know what to think at this point. I guess we'll find out. This guy could easily be blowing smoke up our collective asshole, but he sure has a lot of details. More to come in a few days, he says.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> There was still that Khorne supplement rumor floating around. Kind of confusing.


I was just thinking this. It had better not be a false rum...BLOOD FOR THE BLOODGOD!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

EXLUSIVE: Hidden artwork from the coming supplement:










Sorry I'm a sucker for cheap humor regarding our presidents. 

Slick Willy will always be my warlord.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Sorry I'm a sucker for cheap humor regarding our presidents.


That's ace! :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Clinton totally has the cigar option for his wargear.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Clinton totally has the cigar option for his wargear.


I vaguely remember seeing pictures of him with a guitar so that's possible too


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bindi Baji said:


> I vaguely remember seeing pictures of him with a guitar so that's possible too












Oh hell yeah


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Oh hell yeah


He said if he weren't president he said he'd be a jazz musician.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> He said if he weren't president he said he'd be a jazz musician.


he would have been good at it too. By far one of my favorite presidents.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SwedeMarine said:


> he would have been good at it too. By far one of my favorite presidents.


President Merkin Muffley was much better imo


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

My fellow Americans, I have not been entirely truthful with you. I did gigoogity that girl. I geschmoigiddied her geflavaty with my googus, and I am sorry....


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

did anyone ever notice whenever he said he did not have sex with "that Woman" he was always pointing? and always at another woman other than ML


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

haha, the internet doesn't often make me laugh much, but that was gold!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

From memory he didn't have sex with her anyway, she just felated him.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

tu_shan82 said:


> From memory he didn't have sex with her anyway, she just felated him.


And the cigar thing.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> From memory he didn't have sex with her anyway, she just felated him.


You witnessed this :shok:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Tu-shan was the secret service agent with his arms crossed and sunglasses on in the ORAL office, standing guard.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> And the cigar thing.


Mmm, Cuban


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

So... far...off... topic


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> So... far...off... topic


Welcome to Heresy, where Off Topic _really_ means somthing...... :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

True. And we're really just waiting on more rumorz.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Welcome to Heresy, where Off Topic _really_ means somthing...... :laugh:


mmm, hungry now


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> mmm, hungry now


How fecking small are they now!? And they cost more! :angry:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys eat topics over there?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup :good:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sink your topic-eating teef into this:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/chaos-marine-model-updates.html



> These really tie into a lot of the rumors we have been talking about here on Faeit 212 for most of the week, and correlate to the time frame that we have been hearing. However, these rumors go a little further and talk about Obliterators, Chaos Cultists, and of course the Helbrute.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors.
> ...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Sink your topic-eating teef into this:
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/chaos-marine-model-updates.html


Well, there were rumours a fair while ago........
I wonder if it would be an expansion that fits in with this or it could be a wave style release,
either way I find it all fairly plausible....


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Those line up with a few things I read a while ago too. The obliterator box sounds really cool(And something we've been asking for for a while too).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm feeling the same way, Bindi.

Just reminds me of the bombardment of rumors regarding 'Nid models/boxed sets. A lot of them ended up to be pretty spot on. I haven't checked/compared the sources, but I don't really think it merits that sort of effort. The rumors will be true, or not.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a question: If the cultist box is going to be cultist/zombies, well, you can only take zombies if you have Typhus, OR they're adding a special rule to add zombies via a supplement.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Could be possible.

Is the sentiment from most players that they don't like having to take Typhus to unlock Zombies? I sort of the like the idea that a single character unlocks neat options like that, but I can also see how it's lame to spend 230 points to do so. Maybe just having the option without a restriction would be best...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

His point cost is the main complaint. Otherwise, he's a pretty good HQ, and I always liked the idea that taking him along can add an entire new unit type to your army, it makes him a bit more than just a character, AND adds a ton of fluff.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I seriously have hopes that this is true. I haven't bought any havocs yet as they're a goddamn pain to make with the current options, if you want to just consider the WYSIWYG rule -.- A new kit where they come with all the weapons would be a blessing!

I always did wonder why they released the Helbrute and ONLY put the model in the Dark Vengeance box. It would make sense to release it soon.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah the brute only being in DV never made much sense. It's about time.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Since my CSM army is Nurgle themed, I just converted Devestators into Havocs with green stuff and haphazard spikes and horns jutting out of the rot.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds cool. That's more effort than I put into my Havocs. I just used regular CSM and attached the FW autocannons from 30k. I think I'll paint 'em as Iron Warriors to add a little METAL to my army.

Here is an update from Faeit that does a much better job than I did with summarizing the Q&A in the comments of the last update:



> Yesterday we had a good QnA session about a rumored supplement on the horizon. The QnA session centers around a new Long War Supplement for Chaos Marines that is sure to give a wide variety of options to what you will be able to do. Here is a condensed version of what was talked about during the QnA, as well as the original rumor.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, and because I have no permission to use the named used during the QnA, we will still refer to the source as anonymous. Here is a link to the QnA session for those that want to go back and check out the original article.
> ...


Source: http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/long-war-supplement-qna-compilation.html


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

> 2. The supplement can be used with ANY chaos supplement not just the BL supplement. Future supplements may have restrictions on what skills may be taken however


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While I can't speak to anything regarding rules (I kind of ignore them until the book is in hand, honestly... rumors are usually 90% bollocks), I'd love a more dynamic, recut CSM kit. I don't need more Chaos Space Marines, but by the same measure, I do tweak my Chaos armies quite frequently (actually, much more so than my Space Marines, who stay fairly consistent). If I could stop raiding my Space Marines bits for what I need, and just have a broader array of power weapons and heavy weapons available on Chaos Space Marine sprues, I'd like that a lot, I think. I really do dig the current Chaos Space Marine box, but I'd echo the opinion stated earlier that the legs seem to lack a lot of variety. I tend to mix parts from the Possessed box into my regular squads to help break that up, too. More heads are never a bad thing, either. Especially if they are clearly Mk IV, V, and VI armor styles like what's in the Raptor box-- I never liked that Traitor Legionnaires predominantly seem to have corrupted Mk VII helmets. 

Even if the new box is just a Chosen box with five models that's about the same quality as the Sternguard/Vanguard kits, I'd be pretty happy with that. One of those boxes mixed in with every couple boxes of regular CSM would still give the desired overall effect and inject the additional bits into the range that it's currently missing. 

Also, plastic autocannons would be amazing, since those are the most unnecessarily front-heavy metal miniatures -ever-.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I absolutely love the road they're taking with this. The "mix and match" possibilities would be endless. I have a Nurgle CSM army of my own design, and instead of the rotting gory CSM's, I went more for gas masked, semi-poisoned blighted CSMs (made mostly with converted SM tacticals and green stuff). This new stuff, even if it's just chosen(cause no one said those can't be mixed in with your tacticals) would be a great way to diversify an army. For example, having a Nurgle warband being helped by some hired Khorne fighters. 

I am vibrating with excitement. Vibrating.

I wonder what the box artwork would be like?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> I wonder what the box artwork would be like?


See below :laugh:






MidnightSun said:


>


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just had a thought about this: Is this going to be a cult marine only box set? As in, you can make Nurgle/Khorne/Tzeentch/Slaanesh marines, but not Chaos Undivided marines? That would keep the current CSM tactical box relevant. That, or this box is going to be very thick.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I used the DV chosen excluding the Bolter boys as Chaos Lords. I just added Chaos Glyphs from the chaod vehicle sprue, easy peasy.

I liked the Helbrute, also lets not forget they had make a bassass model with as few parts as possible and boy didn't GW excel in that, love building it and painting it.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> I used the DV chosen excluding the Bolter boys as Chaos Lords. I just added Chaos Glyphs from the chaod vehicle sprue, easy peasy.
> 
> I liked the Helbrute, also lets not forget they had make a bassass model with as few parts as possible and boy didn't GW excel in that, love building it and painting it.



Yeah I used the chosen as various champs for my plague marines. Absolutely love the skeleton one wielding the axe!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Yeah I used the chosen as various champs for my plague marines. Absolutely love the skeleton one wielding the axe!


Yeah he became my Nurgle Lord, also the one with Lightning Claws became my Khorne Lord, the one with the baleful eye Tzeentch and the other became Slaanesh and Kranon became my Undivided Lord adding a grand total of 1,000+ points to my army, also my Helbrute became a Chaos Lord in itself bonded with a Khorne Greater Daemon. Oh and the two chaos chosen leftovers with bolter became Chaos Champions guarding Kranon.

Also i have added a further 80 Cultists and will get a further 100 Cultists especially i need 40 Plague Zombies as the new Chaos Cultists will have as an upgrade. I LOVE Games Workshop.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am painting up te helbrute right now to add to my plague army. The LC, unhelmeted lord, and Kranon remain unassigned so far. Expanding my chaos legion to incorporate some non-plague soldiers now so they will find their place soon!

Also adding cultists too, looking forward to seeing what this new box looks like.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I am painting up te helbrute right now to add to my plague army. The LC, unhelmeted lord, and Kranon remain unassigned so far. Expanding my chaos legion to incorporate some non-plague soldiers now so they will find their place soon!
> 
> Also adding cultists too, looking forward to seeing what this new box looks like.


Me too.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some old pictures I found and have not seen before. Could this be new Khorne marines.

http://www.spikeybitsblog.com/2012/...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+SpikeyBits+(Spikey+Bits)





























If they are new then why did GW not put into them into the new Choas book. Or are they held off till the Khorne supplement is out.

What do you think guys?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like maybe they would go with the khorne supplement to me. I definitely see bits in there Ive never seen before(the khorne symbol atop that standard for one)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

As much as I would like these to be new Khorne minis, I don't think that's the case. I believe it's just a customized army with a few minor kitbashes or conversions.

From pic 1, left side, the backpack with 2 poles topped with skulls:










And it appears to me that his right arm is from the metal oop raptors: 










Terminators are using the FW upgrades:










Pic 2 on the far right, it looks like an Aspiring Champion using bits from the CSM tactical squad box, including these bits:



















Pic 3 has the 2h chainaxes, which look like the standard Berzerker chainaxe head attached to a pole of sorts.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty sure I've seen those before, someone brought them up in a previous rumour thread. They are just some nicely converted marines I think.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder where the photos themselves are from.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The guy who did them has a blog somewhere (I can't seem to find it ATM), as I remember several of those conversions. It's a beautiful army.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

stuff said:


> Pretty sure I've seen those before, someone brought them up in a previous rumour thread. They are just some nicely converted marines I think.


the big 40k rule book says the article i found the pictures form


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Those pictures are from the big rule book. I remember reading somewhere that it's just a nicely converted khorne army and not new models.


----------

